# EasyCap 2.0 (Video Capture Device) not working properly



## jakey252 (Nov 4, 2011)

Hi all,

I recently bought an EasyCap 2.0 capture card to capture gameplay from my Xbox 360, but it isn't working properly. I've installed the software and drivers from the disc, but when I insert the device, it still comes up with the "Found New Hardware" window, and attempts to find drivers to install. I've searched the internet, found similar problems, but none of the solutions have worked for me. Does anyone here have any suggestions?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

First, let me say that EasyCap hardware is total crap. They are cheap and sell a lot of units because they are cheap. Quality is mediocre at best...when they work.

Second, if the "Found New Hardware" wizard is opening each time it is attached, the drivers are not installing properly, the wrong drivers are being installed, or Windows/registry is corrupted. Most likely, especially with EasyCap, it's a driver issue.

If it's new and you have a receipt, return and get a quality product. Otherwise, try uninstalling any EasyCap software/drivers listed in Add and Remove programs, reboot, and try installing again using the driver CD.


----------



## jakey252 (Nov 4, 2011)

Okay, well, I got the drivers installed properly now, I think, because it doesn't come up with the "Found New Hardware" window anymore, and it actually comes up with a video preview in Ulead. Problem now is, when I try to capture video, an error tells me "No video was captured. Please check if there is any input signal. There may be no device selected." And now, I'm not sure what to do about that.

Thanks for the reply, Dogg. I know EasyCap is the cheapest option, which is why I went for it. I'm not particularly inclined to start spending more money on this at the moment. After all, it's barely a hobby. Thanks for your advice anyway.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Just letting you know. Hobby or not, any activity is more enjoyable when all the parts work as advertised. I see posts all the time for this brand. The fact that the drivers installed properly are a step in the right direction.

As for the error, that would appear to be a software/configuration issue (with uLead). Setup varies with the software used, and I've not used uLead for capturing.


----------

